# Starter Problems



## dbmaeb (Sep 3, 2005)

When i turn the key the starter spins and doesn't engage the flywheel. The gears are perfect but the little gear on the starter is below the flywheel. Anybody got any ideas? :freak:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sometimes they can sit there and spin, try spinning the flywheel, then try again, over and over till it kicks in, are you sure the starter gear on the starter is alright? they can strip.


----------



## dbmaeb (Sep 3, 2005)

yes the gears are perfect, what does the solenoid do? or whats is the bendicks spring do, like what triggers the bendix spring to move up to contact the flywheel?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the solenoid is what is inbetween the wire from the battery to the starter, other ones grounded....its for while the key is not in the starting position, power is not going to the starter, while it is on it, its giving power to turn the engine over, i've had em sit there and rmmmm sometimes, they just havn't caught onto the teeth on the flywheel, thats why i spin the flywheel some, then try again, of course there is a little spring on the starter that when the engine gets started, makes the starter gear go back down, but when the starters engaged it spins the starter gear up and pretty much most of the time slips into the teeth on the flywheel and turns it over, i've also had a little bit of a low battery do it sometimes as well.


----------

